# X-rays



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

As some of you know Dillon is having an x-ray tomorrow.
So just a thought, Dillon has a very thick coat with a few tangles in it, as since my stroke I can't keep on top of it as I should, Will they be able to x-ray thought it.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes it shouldn't make a difference.

If you helps you can ask the vet/nurse to remove any matts/tangles while he's under sedation/GA. They often ask if you want anything done while the dog is under (nails etc).


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

As others have said, might be worth asking to have the matts removed.

Have you considered a groomer to help maintain his coat? Would help keep him comfortable and tangle free long term


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope every thing goes well for him


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

The xray will be fine, we had xrays of Tyton (Newfoundland) and his coat was also very thick and long, but the images were plenty clear enough (he even managed an echocardiogram through his coat and that is a lot more sensitive than an xray) 

Echo what others have said about considering asking if someone could sort out his matts/tangles while he is under and not going to be uncomfortable with them working on him. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow - I know my lads have all struggled this summer, and are still very panty even though the weather is a little cooler now.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Hope all goes well for you both


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck for today


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Thinking of you and Dillon today .


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Thinking of you this morning and keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Good luck for today!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you, we can phone at 1 o'clock, I'm a wreck already, just got everything crossed.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thinking of you and Dillon today.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Thinking of you all this morning and hoping that the news is good.

Georgina says she's very sorry she lives too far away to be able to go to the vets with Dillon and hold his paw.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> Thank you, we can phone at 1 o'clock, I'm a wreck already, just got everything crossed.


 Not long to go now HP. Everything crossed all is ok.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hope everything is ok x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just phoned Dillon has come round OK, now we have to wait to see the vet at 4.30 to for the result of the x-ray.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Wonder how it all went, fingers crossed for you Dillon x

Oh look at that you were typing at the same time as me!

Oh what a pain now another long wait for you, we are all thinking of you both x


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Hope everything ok with your lovely boy.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

the waiting is always horrible - 3 more hours, hope they go quickly for you!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Fingers crossed for later! Glad all went OK with the X-ray itself


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Finger, toes and everything crossed here


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Hope it all goes well, everything crossed


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hope the X ray went well and good luck for the results


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Please let us know when you can x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not the news we wanted. Dillon has very bad Bronchitis, the vet was surprised how bad it was, he been hiding it well until the last few weeks, that's why his panting so heavy he can't get the air needs. OH has to go back tomorrow for his tablets that he'll have to take for the of his life. The vet said it's so bad it will never get any better and probably get worse in time. Walks are now redistricted 2 short slow 15/20 minute walks a day and only gentle play.

So we have to take care him and make sure he doesn't over do things and spoil him rotten.

Back in two weeks for a check up.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry the news wasn't as good as you hoped. I know you will take very good care of him .


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Im so sorry it’s not the news you wanted and it probably doesn’t seem like it, but at least it’s not what your neighbour suggested (hope that comes across the right way). 

Please try not too be sad, let the medication start to work and maybe he will improve, he might surprise you x 

Remember there are lots of people here that can offer support, maybe someone has been through similar so when it’s settled down a little you could maybe post in the health section for some advice.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh no, so sorry

He's been looking after you for a while, now it's your turn. You can sit and watch the world go by together.
They like picnics you know


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear. 

I hope the tablets help and you never know, he may well surprise everyone. 

*HUGS* and Bungo sends licks.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I was dreading finding out the results.

I know it's not the result you wanted but if it were my dog I'd be feeling a little relieved, it could have been so much worse!
As said above, give the medication time & hopefully there will be a big improvement.

Best wishes to you & Dillon xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, sad news HP. As others have said the tablets should help with his breathing and make him feel better. 
Love and hugs for you both.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blackadder said:


> I was dreading finding out the results.
> 
> *I know it's not the result you wanted but if it were my dog I'd be feeling a little relieved,* it could have been so much worse!
> As said above, give the medication time & hopefully there will be a big improvement.
> ...


Thank you, I know it could have been so much worse, it was just a shock It's something we hadn't even considered.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ah poor boy but sounds like he is going to be looked after and spoilt by you and hubby. I didn't realise dogs could get bronchitis. Look after yourself also with all the added stress. The boxers send love.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry it was not the news you wanted, but at least it isn`t the news you were fearing, the tablets might make an a big improvement just take each day as it comes. 
very best wished to you, your OH and Dillon


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> it was just a shock It's something we hadn't even considered.


Yes it would be a shock, not many realise that dogs can get COPD or specifically Bronchitis... in humans it's generally related to smoking or some work related substance.

Try & take the positives out of this (if you can)...he got through the GA, he's back home where he's loved & you know that the problem isn't life threatening.

Not spoiling him is very wise, it's easy to do but any weight gain puts extra pressure on his cardiac/pulmonary system.

I really hope all goes well for you both (& your OH)


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So sorry but I know you will do the very best for him and keep him happy


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry it wasn't better news HP. I'm assuming it is chronic bronchitis rather than an acute version due to infection? As others have said once the tablets start to work and when the weather gets back to more normal temperatures he may improve. In the meantime lots of love and attention to his lordship.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry, poor chap, you can spoil him with lots of love and extra fusses though


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blackadder said:


> Try & take the positives out of this (if you can)...he got through the GA, he's back home where he's loved & you know that the problem isn't life threatening.
> 
> *Not spoiling him is very wise, it's easy to do but any weight gain puts extra pressure on his cardiac/pulmonary system.*
> 
> I really hope all goes well for you both (& your OH)


Thank you.....we will be spoiling him but not with food just lots more love and attention.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Sorry it wasn't better news HP. I'm assuming it is *chronic bronchitis *rather than an acute version due to infection? As others have said once the tablets start to work and when the weather gets back to more normal temperatures he may improve. In the meantime lots of love and attention to his lordship.


Yes it is Chronic Bronchitis.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry it wasn’t the best news HP, fingers crossed it can be managed well with the meds. I’m sure Dillon will enjoy all the extra attention.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear it wasn't a diagnosis we were after, but he has meds and you know what's wrong so it can be treated properly.
So frustrating and sad that they can't tell us when they are starting to feel off, that way we would catch things so much faster. Lots of love and positive vibes winging their way to you and Dillon x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your support, it's so nice to have people you can just talk to and who know how you feel.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you and Dillon.
Hope the meds make a big difference.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to here this and really hope that the meds improve Dillon’s health


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So sorry to hear it wasn’t the news you wanted. As others have said, at least you know what it is and you never know, once he has his meds him might feel a whole load better. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Well it's not cancer and, though it will make a big change, it can be managed. Not good news but far from the worst.

A friend had a dog - terrier cross of some sort - with chronic bronchitis. He made improvements by getting rid of carpet and soft furnishings in case they harboured dust mites which can be a cause, and keeping the dog's bed in the freezer during the day to kill any mites. The dog lived until about 16 and had had the condition for at least 8 years.

And try homeopathic Bryonia, which can be good for anything to do with the lungs and coughing. It can do no harm, even if it doesn't help.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> Well it's not cancer and, though it will make a big change, it can be managed. Not good news but far from the worst.
> 
> A friend had a dog - terrier cross of some sort - with chronic bronchitis. He made improvements by getting rid of carpet and soft furnishings in case they harboured dust mites which can be a cause, and keeping the dog's bed in the freezer during the day to kill any mites. The dog lived until about 16 and had had the condition for at least 8 years.
> 
> And try *homeopathic Bryonia*, which can be good for anything to do with the lungs and coughing. It can do no harm, even if it doesn't help.


When his settled on his meds and we know how things are going, I might look into that.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sad to hear it wasn’t better news, but as you say, it could have been much worse.

Hopefully, the meds will help a lot


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just seen this. Sorry it's not the news you were hoping for, but glad it's not worst case scenario, either.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just caught up with this. Sorry the news isn't the greatest .Dillon's in good hands though and hopefully the medication will help him a great deal.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Poor boy. Not the news you wanted but at least now you know what you're dealing with and can help the gorgeous one.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Poor Dillon and poor you, however it’s not terrible news so hopefully you feel a bit relieved. Ours is ill now and honestly I think he’s quite enjoying all the fuss


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm very sorry it wasn't the best news HP, I'm sure though, once his medication kicks in he will seem much better & will still be able to enjoy his life with you xx


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

I’m sorry it wasn’t the news you were hoping for  But hopefully with his medication and the love and care of his family, he’ll be okay. I’ll be thinking of him ❤


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

It wasn't news you wanted but is was a lot better than it could have been. Remember vet's as well as doctors are pre programmed to give you the worse case scenario & once the meds start to kick in there is no telling how well Dillon could respond. How often do you hear of people/Dogs making such an amazing recovery some dr/vet says it's a miracle!
Just look at little Tango recently, one case showing this! Dillon has been diagnosed, will go on meds has the most loving family and a whole army of us pulling for him - come on Dillon boy let's show the vet what meds + love n good vibes does x


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear this @Happy Paws once the meds kick in hopefully it will ease his breathing. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

How is your lovely boy today after his traumatic day yesterday

I hope his meds soon make him feel better and you as well, look after yourself as well as Dillon


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His tablets haven't come in yet OH is phoning again at 11.30 hopefully they will be there, the sooner he can start them the better.

He had a rough night I stayed up with him in the end, I just can't bear hearing him struggle to breath it's breaking my heart.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry, it must be terrible for you and him

Hope you get the meds soon and can see an improvement in him

Lots of hugs and good thoughts coming your way


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The good news OH is just going to fetch his tablets, the bad news is they are £6 each:Jawdrop a good we are insured.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well OH is home with tablets I'm starting after dinner. Another shock we knew they were £6 a tablet but his having 2 a day.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a lot. I expect you can get them cheaper on line but you still have to pay for the prescription .


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Well OH is home with tablets I'm starting after dinner. Another shock we knew they were £6 a tablet but his having 2 a day.


You are right its a good job you have insurance. Hope the tablets help with his breathing and he is soon feeling brighter.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It sounds very similar to Candy who was also diagnosed after an xray. Bronchitis is inflammation of the bronchiole tubes which is what Candy suffers with. She had steroid tablets to start with but did not do well on them so was changed to an inhaler which is magic. I cannot give as much as she might need as she gets steroid side effects with a big dose but she breathes normally and though a little quiet on walks she is on normal length walks and does not pant or cough. I was certainly never told to restrict her walks but before treatment she was really dodgy on hot days and her respiration rate was over double normal with a lot of coughing. I think she is getting slightly too quiet but it is a balancing act. I got it just right for a few weeks and had a lively running about and playing Candy back.

If you want any advice or reassurance pm me but I have found it is me, not the vet, who has to juggle the medication and get it right. It might be worth discussing an inhaler as it has worked so well with Candy. I get a prescription and get it from Boots at a fraction of the cost. Not the vets fault at all, I discovered it was over double even at viovet. It is a human medicine and not one used a lot on dogs so the veterinary suppliers do not have it in vast quantities.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> That's a lot. I expect you can get them cheaper on line but you still have to pay for the prescription .


The vet did look them up on-line for us but as we can claim on insurance he said it may be better to go with him at the moment as mixing treatment from 2 places can be a problem with the insurances co.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I didn’t know that dogs got acute bronchitis, hope Dillon makes a good recovery.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well he had a bad night panting all the time, it's day 2 taking his tablets still panting but not as heavy, at the moment he seems more content so fingers crossed.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Well he had a bad night panting all the time, it's day 2 taking his tablets still panting but not as heavy, at the moment he seems more content so fingers crossed.


Poor boy hopefully the tablets will kick in soon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Ouch on the price! As you say, good thing you are insured. 

I hope the tablets start to work soon.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope one the tablets start to work you will notice an improvement  

Unfortunately meds can be expensive. 

My sisters Cav has CHF and his meds are costing her well over £200 a month, might even be £300 - and the insurance wont pay as he was born with a heart murmur so it's exluded from his policy


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> I hope one the tablets start to work you will notice an improvement
> 
> Unfortunately meds can be expensive.
> 
> My sisters Cav has CHF and his meds are costing her well over £200 a month, might even be £300 - and the insurance wont pay as he was born with a heart murmur so it's exluded from his policy


good heavens, that is a lot of money. I pay for Candy's. For her breathing problem she just gets the inhaler which is £25 plus the prescription cost and lasts 3 months. The initial costs were covered by insurance but I have not got lifetime so have to pay now. Her other medication is £15 x 2 and they both last 2 to 3 months. She sometimes needs a steroid injection if her breathing gets out of control and also antibiotics if she gets a throat/mouth infection but since she has been on the inhaler she has been ok apart from one steroid injection. One of the advantages of a small dog, the drug costs are much reduced.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blitz said:


> good heavens, that is a lot of money. I pay for Candy's. For her breathing problem she just gets the inhaler which is £25 plus the prescription cost and lasts 3 months. The initial costs were covered by insurance but I have not got lifetime so have to pay now. Her other medication is £15 x 2 and they both last 2 to 3 months. She sometimes needs a steroid injection if her breathing gets out of control and also antibiotics if she gets a throat/mouth infection but since she has been on the inhaler she has been ok apart from one steroid injection. *One of the advantages of a small dog, the drug costs are much reduced.*


It was something we never thought about when we him


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> It was something we never thought about when we him


I never thought about it when I got small dogs. Candy is the first dog out of 50 years of multiple dogs that has ever needed long term (or virtually any) drugs


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear it wasn't better news, hope Dillon improves on the tablets


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

just to cheer you up and see the light at the end of the tunnel HP, Candy seldom runs because it is too much for her but she took off like a bullet after a rabbit at the start of a walk today. It did make her pant but she happily carried on with a walk along a path, then road and then beach and was very happy. If she misses her inhaler for even one day she coughs her head off and her respiratory rate goes up. There is no reason why Dillon should not stabilise when you have sorted out his medication and enjoy a completely normal life.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon has had a quiet day not as much panting as yesterday only after OH took him a short it took him sometime to get over it, his now faster sleep. Although it's cooler we have still got a couple of fans on just to keep the air cooler for him.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Early days on the new meds, hopefully he will improve once they get into his system


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Early days on the new meds, hopefully things will improve when they get into his system more


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Blitz said:


> good heavens, that is a lot of money. I pay for Candy's. For her breathing problem she just gets the inhaler which is £25 plus the prescription cost and lasts 3 months. The initial costs were covered by insurance but I have not got lifetime so have to pay now. Her other medication is £15 x 2 and they both last 2 to 3 months. She sometimes needs a steroid injection if her breathing gets out of control and also antibiotics if she gets a throat/mouth infection but since she has been on the inhaler she has been ok apart from one steroid injection. One of the advantages of a small dog, the drug costs are much reduced.


He has his own pill box of meds (like some of the elderly do with the days of the week on) because he is on quite a few different tablets now day and night. Obviously the worse the CHF has become, the more tablets he is on, so the costs go up.

She did mention before about looking at getting a prescription but she is not the most organised person in the world so rather than him running out of tablets because shes forgot to order them (yes that would actually happen!) we offered to pay towards his meds if it reached a point she was struggling, thats the only reason i know how expensive they are.

I dont insure mine (i do take out insurance for the first year or 2 with a new puppy) We have accident cover throug the vets (if they broke a leg or something!) as its £7 odd a month for all 3 of them, but other than that we just use our own money to pay for anything they need. Lucy has in the last 14 years cost us probably less than £500.



Happy Paws said:


> Dillon has had a quiet day not as much panting as yesterday only after OH took him a short it took him sometime to get over it, his now faster sleep. Although it's cooler we have still got a couple of fans on just to keep the air cooler for him.


Well thats positive new already @Happy Paws  hopefully there will continue to be much improvement x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update....he's having a bad day Dillons breathing has been bad, OH took him a short toilet walk this afternoon on the way home he had to stop 4 times to get his breath before he could carry on, they have been home over an hour he's lying on the floor by my feet sounding like a stream engine going up a steep hill, it's heart breaking listening to him.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Update....he's having a bad day Dillons breathing has been bad, OH took him a short toilet walk this afternoon on the way home he had to stop 4 times to get his breath before he could carry on, they have been home over an hour he's lying on the floor by my feet sounding like a stream engine going up a steep hill, it's heart breaking listening to him.


Oh poor boy it doesn't help it's been some humid lately. What a worry is it worth a return vets visit?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh poor boy it doesn't help it's been some humid lately. What a worry is it worth a return vets visit?


I didn't know but OH has just come in and said that he while I was watching the TV he has phoned them he, they said it's early days and to give a little more time his med to get into his system.

I know they are right everything takes time,it's just so hard to watch him.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nothing worse than watching your dog suffering. I really feel for you all and hope there's an upturn soon


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just caught up with this. Sorry Dillon is having a bad day. Really hope the meds do kick in soon though


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> I didn't know but OH has just come in and said that he while I was watching the TV he has phoned them he, they said it's early days and to give a little more time his med to get into his system.
> 
> I know they are right everything takes time,it's just so hard to watch him.


It must be so difficult for you give him a little hug from me.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Its so bloody difficult to be told give it time when you are sitting there listening and looking at them, but thats all you can do for the moment and we are all pulling for your boy and you. Come on Dillon boy x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts, It really is giving me something to lean on.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Poor lad, really sorry he's unwell, must be quite a blow. Hoping his meds start kicking in soon and he feels better


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hope there is an improvement soon. Is it worth asking about an inhaler, that gets the drug directly where it is needed.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blitz said:


> Hope there is an improvement soon. * Is it worth asking about an inhaler*, that gets the drug directly where it is needed.


Thanks, we had thought about that, so when his we see the vet we are going to ask about one.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh poor Dillion  I hope his meds kick in soon and he starts to have an easier time


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@Happy Paws - will Dillon toilet in the garden ? Just wondering if it might be worth dropping the walks for a couple of days just until the meds start to ease it off for him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Westie Mum said:


> @Happy Paws - will Dillon toilet in the garden ? Just wondering if it might be worth dropping the walks for a couple of days just until the meds start to ease it off for him.


He'll wee in the garden but a poo can take forever, OH is only walking him very short walks as soon as he done something his back home.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

How is he this morning?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> How is he this morning?


He has a fairly goodnight (we were both wake most of it listening to him breathing) 
He went for a short walk earlier, it took him sometime to get his breath back, but at the moment he's not bad breathing a little heavy but not panting and his just got a few toys out and taken them in the garden


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

picaresque said:


> Poor lad, really sorry he's unwell, must be quite a blow. Hoping his meds start kicking in soon and he feels better


Dillon says thank you.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like the meds are begging to work, hope he keeps on getting better day by day


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> He has a fairly goodnight (we were both wake most of it listening to him breathing)
> He went for a short walk earlier, it took him sometime to get his breath back, but at the moment he's not bad breathing a little heavy but not panting and his just got a few toys out and taken them in the garden


Oh that does sound promising, toys are always a good sign


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> He has a fairly goodnight (we were both wake most of it listening to him breathing)
> He went for a short walk earlier, it took him sometime to get his breath back, but at the moment he's not bad breathing a little heavy but not panting and his just got a few toys out and taken them in the garden


Delighted to hear, he must be feeling better.

You and your OH need to look after yourselves too, I know it's difficult to sleep when you are worried, but take care of yourselves.

Hope you both get a better sleep tonight.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Just catching up with this, glad to hear an improvement in Dillon now the meds have kicked in. How is he this morning also hope you & your OH have had a better nights sleep too?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope the meds are helping


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

How are you all this morning?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We all had a fairly good night, Dillon snored all though it. 

I think the meds might be kicking in and with it been cooler he seem a little better this morning, still panting after his walk which is what we are expecting but once his settled his breathing is much easier.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> We all had a fairly good night, Dillon snored all though it.
> 
> I think the meds might be kicking in and with it been cooler he seem a little better this morning, still panting after his walk which is what we are expecting but once his settled his breathing is much easier.


Delighted to hear this
The meds are doing their work and, fingers crossed, it will only get better as time goes on

Pleased you had a better night


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Great news, keep it up Dillon your pleasing us all


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Happy to hear Dillon is picking up a bit on the meds. Hopefully with the weather getting cooler that will help him too.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope things are still on the upward trail for Dillon and you this morning


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you.....His not been to bad this morning after he got over his morning walk, his now resting on after a few minutes of throwing his toys around and wanting to play tug (which we didn't).
He had a goodnight and his breathing more comfortable so fingers crossed.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What's the lad like today?
The air is much fresher here, so hoping it's helping him


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for asking Rona

His having a good today, barking at everything playing with his toys, then having a rest to get his breath back then his off again, it'd hard trying to stop him over doing things. He did suffered after his walk but his seems OK now.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm in tears this morning just given Dillon his tablets and as they are capsules with tiny beads in, It's a case of one chance only if they break we are in trouble. So I get the cheese treats ready and have to put them one at a time right down the back of his throat, his very good very little resistance really, it's just the look of why are you doing this to me, and the thought we have to do this every morning has really upset me today. I know I'm been silly others are doing this every day as well, but his my baby and I feel so guilty.

Still they seem to working and that's all that matters.

Sorry for the rant.... just having a weepy day.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm in tears this morning just given Dillon his tablets and as they are capsules with tiny beads in, It's a case of one chance only if they break we are in trouble. So I get the cheese treats ready and have to put them one at a time right down the back of his throat, his very good very little resistance really, it's just the look of why are you doing this to me, and the thought we have to do this every morning has really upset me today. I know I'm been silly others are doing this every day as well, but his my baby and I feel so guilty.
> 
> Still they seem to working and that's all that matters.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.... just having a weepy day.


I know how you feel, I had to do that to Holly for her last year of life, It is distressing but needed to be done

But it is working for him so try to look on the bright side, so pleased he is getting better


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm in tears this morning just given Dillon his tablets and as they are capsules with tiny beads in, It's a case of one chance only if they break we are in trouble. So I get the cheese treats ready and have to put them one at a time right down the back of his throat, his very good very little resistance really, it's just the look of why are you doing this to me, and the thought we have to do this every morning has really upset me today. I know I'm been silly others are doing this every day as well, but his my baby and I feel so guilty.
> 
> Still they seem to working and that's all that matters.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.... just having a weepy day.


Ah happy paws it's horrible isn't it not being able to explain to them. Your doing what's best for him sending virtual hugs.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Aww it is awful when you can't talk to them isn't it 

You are doing the best thing for him, just remember that


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Would pill pockets work?
https://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Vivitre...l4O2wmaaRgPFusR8tUdq4xT2KuuqQ1nQaAj9BEALw_wcB

http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...Y76aRX0NcUK_wQrFGoIaAtZnEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Would pill pockets work?
> https://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Vivitre...l4O2wmaaRgPFusR8tUdq4xT2KuuqQ1nQaAj9BEALw_wcB
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/pets/pets-at-home-tablet-treat-pods-110g?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=google_shopping&cm_mmc=Google-_-CPC-_- google_shopping-_-google_shopping&ita=1976&ito=google_shopping&CAWELAID=120267720000020258&cm_mmc=&ito=GAG46770133671&itc=GAC205085892389&itkw=nil&itaexid=&itawnw=search&itawmt=&itadvc=c&gclid=Cj0KCQjwiJncBRC1ARIsAOvG-a6hhzDGCO0T87x5Ev6aS_1XIOdm-L6Q1lKdY76aRX0NcUK_wQrFGoIaAtZnEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Thanks Rona... I'm not sure if they would, I tried a tablet in a small cocktail sausage I got away with one but the second no chance.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I use a pork pate paste stuff that may work, you squeeze out some, put the pill in and rub it between your fingers so the pate completely hides the tablet, it works for Bungo with tablets and reviews say how good it is to hide tablets.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PetPäl-Tub...35575704&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=dog+pork+paste


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheese triangles usually do the trick here (although I've always had greedy idiot dogs who don't seem to care if there's a tablet in their food).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon's not having a very good morning he was panting when we got up, he went for a very short toilet walk more heavy panting. I think his panted so much this morning his panted himself to sleep. 

This morning he took his tablets like a good boy with a cheese treats.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh poor boy I hope he feels better later.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh poor boy I hope he feels better later.


Thank You, he's still faster a sleep.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon has had a rough day, panting every time he does anything, just going out in the garden for a wee has knocked him about, at least he has slept most of the day, his breathing is a little heavy not to labored so we are letting him sleep.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Poor boy  Could be a side effect of the medication that's making him sleepy.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

picaresque said:


> Poor boy  *Could be a side effect of the medication that's making him sleepy*.


OH was thinking that. Gave him his tea and he left half of it which is doesn't normally happen.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh sorry to hear this . Poor Dillon.
When is he due to see the vet again ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Oh sorry to hear this . Poor Dillon.
> When is he due to see the vet again ?


Next Tuesday after the first cause of tablets have run out and to check how his doing.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Perhaps they need to adjust his medication .


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

It can be such a balancing act sometimes between treating the problem and dealing with the side effects. Really hope the big lad is feeling better soon and his next vet trip goes well x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Dillon's not having a very good morning he was panting when we got up, he went for a very short toilet walk more heavy panting. I think his panted so much this morning his panted himself to sleep.
> 
> This morning he took his tablets like a good boy with a cheese treats.


'Liked' because he took his tablets well. I am sorry that he is not having a good day. 
I hope he feels better soon.

Hope you and your OH are looking after yourselves too.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

I hope he feels better soon ❤


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> 'Liked' because he took his tablets well. I am sorry that he is not having a good day.
> I hope he feels better soon.
> 
> *Hope you and your OH are looking after yourselves too*.


If only, I've got OH in bed with the shakes, I've no idea where they have come from but last night it was like trying sleeping next a earthquake, so I've made him stay in bed this morning.

Dillon has taken his tablets with little resistance, cheese a wonderful thing he's still panting this morning but I don't think his a bad as yesterday.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its just one thing after another. Glad Dillon is a little better and hope you OH is feeling better too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Its just one thing after another. Glad Dillon is a little better and hope you OH is feeling better too.


Thank you, they both seem a little better this evening.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry if I'm getting over the top taking about Dillon all the time, but there is only OH and me, so I don't have anyone else to talk to, so please bear with me.

We are having a better day. Dillon took his tablets OK and has been a walk with OH down to the shops so they could sit outside Sainsbury's so he could get his breath back before coming back home, now after a rest he's in the garden running around throwing his ball in the air and trying to catch it and will not come in. So, so far today is a good day fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

e


Happy Paws said:


> I'm sorry if I'm getting over the top taking about Dillon all the time, but there is only OH and me, so I don't have anyone else to talk to, so please bear with me.
> 
> We are having a better day. Dillon took his tablets OK and has been a walk with OH down to the shops so they could sit outside Sainsbury's so he could get his breath back before coming back home, now after a rest he's in the garden running around throwing his ball in the air and trying to catch it and will not come in. So, so far today is a good day fingers crossed it stays that way.


D
Lovely to read Dillon is getting on so well and please don't worry about talking to us
I am always ready to read your posts even if I don't always reply

Hope your OH is feeling better as well, you have had a bad time lately so I am happy things are on the up for you
Lots of hugs and good wishes coming your way


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> eD
> Lovely to read Dillon is getting on so well and please don't worry about talking to us
> I am always ready to read your posts even if I don't always reply
> 
> ...


Thank You..... OH is a lot better today, so a least Dillon can go out again, as I can't walk him..


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon update...His had a bad day, it been warmer today and his been panting a lot even when his had a nap his breathing has still very heavy and he hasn't eaten very much in fact he hardly touched he tea. I think I'll have to look into a softer food for him as his kibble may be to hard for him. Hoping tomorrow will be cooler as they have forecast rain.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you add water to his kibble?

Rice based or cold pressed food mushes best in my opinion when water is added. 

Just feeding a Dillion size dog wet food might be pricey that's all. 

We are adding water to soften Cleo's kibble currently after her dental late last week.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry he's not so well again , I hope the cooler weather will suit him better.
Please don't ever apologise for talking about him and sharing you worries, we're happy to listen and support you.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lullabydream said:


> Can you add water to his kibble?
> 
> Rice based or cold pressed food mushes best in my opinion when water is added.
> 
> ...


I was thinking tomorrow I'll get some fish steam it in tinfoil and the water from it poured over a little kibble and give him some mashed fish and see how that goes.

Hope Cleo feeling better soon.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I was thinking tomorrow I'll get some fish steam it in tinfoil and the water from it poured over a little kibble and give him some mashed fish and see how that goes.
> 
> Hope Cleo feeling better soon.


Thank you..she's absolutely fine. She had just started to refuse food. Just the once being hesitant but when the vet examined her one side of her mouth was spotless the other side not so...so brushing and chewing helps if they chew on the correct side. So must have been irritating her awhile. Stoic though she has been she seems a lot more sprightly!

Thank you for asking as we have started recently with meds for life too with Cleo this year with heart murmur so start of heart failure .we are lucky tablets are chewable though and she will actually eat them like treats! So know what you are going through, analysing everything!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lullabydream said:


> So know what you are going through, analysing everything!


Yes, your mind goes into overdrive doesn't, I haven't really slept for the last 2 weeks lying listening to him breath and hoping his not in to much distress. Hopefully after the vets visit tomorrow we'll know more.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon has had a very quiet day, no playing, no toys have come out just sleeping on the our bed or out in the garden, only eat part of his of his dinner then went back to sleep not our normal happy boy.

Please send Good Vibes for our trip to the vets tomorrow morning.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Starting to worry me now, you must be very on edge.

Fingers crossed for the vet visit


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers and paws crossed for Dylan . < Big hugs >


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Really sorry to hear he is still poorly happy paws I hope you get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I was thinking tomorrow I'll get some fish steam it in tinfoil and the water from it poured over a little kibble and give him some mashed fish and see how that goes.
> 
> Hope Cleo feeling better soon.


I do fish in the micowave. One fillet in a little water , 3-4 minutes. 
Really hoping he improves soon , licks and love from the girls , we are all so sorry he's poorly and know what a worry it is.
Love and prayers.xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> I do fish in the micowave. One fillet in a little water , 3-4 minutes.
> Really hoping he improves soon , licks and love from the girls , we are all so sorry he's poorly and know what a worry it is.
> Love and prayers.xx


That's what OH does too as that's what it says on the packet! To be honest we buy the microwave rice too for ease at times...and the ready cooked steamed chicken slices for those that can have chicken, all for poorly tums or after ops. Not always to be honest but when OH and the boys are sorting out the dogs handy!

Scrambled egg is good too in my opinion! No milk though. That might coax him.

Fingers crossed for Dillon. There might be a new medication to add to help. Even a steroid. Steroids usually help with appetite too and can have additional thirst more drinking . More drinking might mean his throat might not feel as dry too so he's more comfortable.

Come on Dillon stop worrying everyone


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

Sending lots of good vibes for you both ❤


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm wreak this morning, Dillon has been crying on and off all night which isn't him, he never cries even when you thread on him.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm wreak this morning, Dillon has been crying on and off all night which isn't him, he never cries even when you thread on him.


Ah happy paws that's not good what time is the vets ? Hopefully they can do something more like others have said possibly steroids ? Don't forget to look after yourself also make yourself a cup of tea.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Ah happy paws that's not good *what time is the vets* ? Hopefully they can do something more like others have said possibly steroids ? Don't forget to look after yourself also make yourself a cup of tea.


10.30 but I'm a bit worried it's pouring down with rain at the moment and we have walk and I don't want Dillon to get soaked, so we may have to phone and get a later appointment.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> 10.30 but I'm a bit worried it's pouring down with rain at the moment and we have walk and I don't want Dillon to get soaked, so we may have to phone and get a later appointment.


I wonder if they would do a home visit worth asking.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> I wonder if they would do a home visit worth asking.


We have an appointment at 4.45 this afternoon


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Just catching up with your thread now - been crazy busy in real life.

Hopefully the vet will be able to tweak his meds today to make him less sleepy maybe.

Just a thought @Happy Paws as i know you shop in Sainsburys - how about buying some wet trays of food to mix up with his kibble ? It might encourage him to eat (wonder if thats why he was crying as he isn't eating properly), plus you can hide the tablets in the meat (Lucy has all her tablets in food!)

I've had quite a few of these recently, going down really well and the multibox is 6 trays for £5 which i think is really good value for a fairly decent food https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-updated-wet-dog-food-index.305410/page-64#post-1065250625 so might be worth a try ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Westie Mum said:


> Just catching up with your thread now - been crazy busy in real life.
> 
> Hopefully the vet will be able to tweak his meds today to make him less sleepy maybe.
> 
> ...


Might give that a try he has eat them in the past, buying fish and chicken is going to be rather pricey.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> Might give that a try he has eat them in the past, buying fish and chicken is going to be rather pricey.


well even if he had a tray a day mixed with kibble (half with each meal) those work out at 83p per day if you buy the mutibox and because it's a complete wet food, you know he is getting the nutrition he needs, whereas if he decides only to eat the fish or chicken, it's obviously not a long term option for him x

Hope the vet visit goes well today 

While i remember aswell @Happy Paws - ask the vet if its ok to open the capsules and sprinkle the granules on the wet food as its a lot easier to get them to eat it like that


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Westie Mum said:


> Hope the vet visit goes well today
> 
> While i remember aswell @Happy Paws - *ask the vet if its ok to open the capsules and sprinkle the granules on the wet food as its a lot easier to get them to eat it like that*


Thanks, I'll ask him about that.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

All the best for today x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well we are back from the vets... He listened to Dillons lungs and was pleased he thought they were slightly better, he has changed the tablets as he thinks they may be causing other problems so maybe not have been suiting him. So we going back in 2 weeks to see how the new tablets are working.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Well we are back from the vets... He listened to Dillons lungs and was pleased he thought they were slightly better, he has changed the tablets as he thinks they may be causing other problems so maybe not have been suiting him. So we going back in 2 weeks to see how the new tablets are working.


This is good news I hope he is on the mend soon. You make sure you get some rest as well.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Well we are back from the vets... He listened to Dillons lungs and was pleased he thought they were slightly better, he has changed the tablets as he thinks they may be causing other problems so maybe not have been suiting him. So we going back in 2 weeks to see how the new tablets are working.


It's often trial and error with stuff like this. Lets hope the change helps


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

rona said:


> It's often trial and error with stuff like this. Lets hope the change helps


Definitely...very much like asthma it's not always the first inhaler that helps so it can be like a bit of a juggling act

Every dog is individual really 
Fingers crossed you see some improvements in a few days


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just got him to eat his tea. I put third of a Cesar tray Beef with gravy on his kibble, left it soak of 10 minutes and he loved it.

I know Cesar isn't the best, but to be honest as long as he eats I don't care.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> This is good news I hope he is on the mend soon. *You make sure you get some rest as well*.


We try having an early night tonight, I think it will be good for the 3 of us.

I feel so much better having another talk with the vet I understood more of what he was saying this time.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Well we are back from the vets... He listened to Dillons lungs and was pleased he thought they were slightly better, he has changed the tablets as he thinks they may be causing other problems so maybe not have been suiting him. So we going back in 2 weeks to see how the new tablets are working.


Sounds quite positive, fingers crossed he does better on the new meds.

Very glad to hear he enjoyed his dinner  Cesar's not too bad really especially as a topper on quality dry food, and as you say if he enjoys it that's all that matters. Don't know if you've ever tried him with Bucher's Tripe but most dogs go mad for it (probably because it stinks) :Smuggrin


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

If he doesn't have any allergies, he doesn't smell his poo fine it doesn't matter what shiny websites say about food. It's really what suits your dog!

I crack an egg occasionally on my dogs food too...quicker than scrambled. My dogs and my friends dogs adore this too. Only problem is, if he doesn't eat it all quickly then the kibble with egg sticks like glue! Which isn't surprising since egg has been the poor man's glue for centuries!

Just thought if you change up toppers to keep his interest and the cost of an egg is minimal (I think I get them gifted or pay my friends dad occasionally, or my neighbour) but I think they work out cheaper than a small tray of food.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad the news is more positive. 
I ask my vet to print out the clinical history if its complicated. That way I can read it at home and If I don't understand anything , I google or ask on PF !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We had a fairly good night, having to walk to the vets I think we wore Dillon out and he snored contentedly most of the night.

I've just given him his new tablets in some Dairylea cream cheese and he just took them, so hopefully he doesn't work out what I'm doing. 



Westie Mum said:


> While i remember aswell @Happy Paws - *ask the vet if its ok to open the capsules and sprinkle the granules on the wet food *as its a lot easier to get them to eat it like that


Hopefully he will be OK on the new tablets, but I did ask about doing that with capsules if he has to go back on them and he said no, they are slow action and devolve slowly during the day, opening them and putting them on his food would give him one quick shoot of the drug the affects would wear off in a few hours.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Not that it matters really and more for lurkers...

Most medications I have in the past I always just put down my dogs throat and gave them a treat afterwards

When Cleo got her medication for her heart problem the vet said try it with a tiny bit of food and hopefully she will take them. Which I did the first dose. Even though the packet says on an empty stomach. However the packet also said chewable. So even though the vet said try her with a bit of food I thought it's sort of defeating the object .Anyway next tablet I thought will just try without the food and see if she takes it..that was all of the dogs round her and Eevee and Stan being her height am sure would have eaten it if they could. Now we just shout yum yum for her tablet and she comes running or if she hears me opening the packet she's there like a shot. She's just had a long course of antibiotics and again those tablets said chewable. I don't think she was keen as her usual medication but are them too. Cleo is my fussiest dog I own. Certain treats and chews she refuses to eat. I used to think maybe some chews were too hard because she had a dental just before she came to live with us, and just had one now. However she would willingly take some really hard chews but dismiss softer ones at times. Just slightly fussy. Will not touch raw food what so ever!

Just mentioning this because I think sometimes we dismiss labels, not that you have at all @Happy Paws just want to put it out there's for people reading this thread thinking oh that's a great tip to get medication in my dog. However it really is worth trying if the meds say chewable. Although I truly believe my first dog I owned would never eat any medication no matter how palatable it was supposed to be!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> Hopefully he will be OK on the new tablets, but I did ask about doing that with capsules if he has to go back on them and he said no, they are slow action and devolve slowly during the day, opening them and putting them on his food would give him one quick shoot of the drug the affects would wear off in a few hours.


Well hopefully the new meds will work better for him so he wont have to go back on the others  But yes, always best to check first !



lullabydream said:


> Not that it matters really and more for lurkers...
> 
> Most medications I have in the past I always just put down my dogs throat and gave them a treat afterwards
> 
> ...


Lucy will not take ANYTHING from my hand and chew it  despite the other 2 dogs trying to mug her for it! The amount of Yumove Oscar has eaten because i've dropped it and Lucy wont even attempt to sniff it let alone eat it .... just good job it's nothing harmful 

I think the meds @Happy Paws was on about were capsules with beads in so not chewable. We've had that type before and the vet said it was ok to open and sprinkle on food (obviously aware that every medication is diffrent) as the capsules themselves are only a gelatin cover that disolve as soon as wet anyway.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@Westie Mum Stan refuses yumove too but I haven't opened the new chewable ones yet!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> @Westie Mum Stan refuses yumove too but I haven't opened the new chewable ones yet!


I'm too mean to pay double for the chewable Yumove :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Been away for a few days and just wanted to check p to see how you and your lovely boy are doing

Getting better and better I hope


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Been away for a few days and just wanted to check p to see how you and your lovely boy are doing
> 
> Getting better and better I hope


Thanks for asking

We took him back to the vets on Tuesday, he was happy with him but as we have had a few problems he has decided to change to medication and see how he goes, so back in 2 weeks for another check up.

He still isn't a happy boy, he's lost the sparkle in eyes, but at least he his not panting quite as much and he is eating a better.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's hoping the new meds suit him better and he soon gets his sparkle back


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Here's hoping the new meds suit him better and* he soon gets his sparkle back*


I do hope so, I'm so use to having a happy dog around it's sad looking into his eyes at the moment.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Just got him to eat his tea. I put third of a Cesar tray Beef with gravy on his kibble, left it soak of 10 minutes and he loved it.
> 
> I know Cesar isn't the best, but to be honest as long as he eats I don't care.


Watch if he starts scratching, I gave Daisy Cesar as a pup and she developed a terrible scratching really tearing herself apart especially inside her back legs, took her to vet who said what's she eating "Cesar" "stop it now a lot of dogs are allergic to it. Stopped immediately 1 day later the scratching stopped completely - just something to be aware of.
Hope Dillon continues to make progress


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Watch if he starts scratching, I gave Daisy Cesar as a pup and she developed a terrible scratching really tearing herself apart especially inside her back legs, took her to vet who said what's she eating "Cesar" "stop it now a lot of dogs are allergic to it. Stopped immediately 1 day later the scratching stopped completely - just something to be aware of.
> Hope Dillon continues to make progress


Thanks for the warning, I did give it to him some years back and he was OK but I will keep an eye on him just in case.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update on Dillon.....

the new tablets seem to be suiting him, he's sleeping much better, eating well, drinking a lot more but we were told he would, so lots more very long wees, his flooding the garden. Still can't walk far with out getting breathless, so walks have been shorten for the time been, his very quiet during the day, playtime is now at 10.30 at night.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So glad he's adjusting better on these meds. 
Sounds like you will have to change your day a little, lay in in the morning and late to bed


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon didn't have good night his breathing was really bad and laboured. He was very clingy this morning kept put his head on my lap and looking at me with big sad eyes, he never normally does that. OH has gone out and Dillon has finally settled into a deep sleep, breathing still a little heavy but not as bad as during the night. I know his still getting use to the new tablets and as there isn't much between them and the old ones. I'm getting really worried that the way he keeps looking at us.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Just take it a day at a time as he is doing, & give the new tablets a chance to get into his system, fingers crossed he will feel a lot better once that happens. 
Dillon also knows, like most of our dogs know, big sad eyes go a long way towards extra cuddles, treats etc.........


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon Update........
He's are having a better day, today, Dillon and OH went a walk earlier this morning and he wanted to further than OH would let him, so he sulked all the way home and his breathing wasn't to bad when they got back  he is now sound asleep on our bed. 

I think we've just got to come to terms with him having good days and and not so good days and take life as it comes.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Dillon Update........
> He's are having a better day, today, Dillon and OH went a walk earlier this morning and he wanted to further than OH would let him, so he sulked all the way home and his breathing wasn't to bad when they got back  he is now sound asleep on our bed.
> 
> I think we've just got to come to terms with him having good days and and not so good days and take life as it comes.


So glad to hear this. I was worried about the big lad! Nice that he was enjoying his walk so much he wanted to go on, but I think it's sensible to make sure he didn't do too much. Hopefully these new meds will suit him better than the others.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sarah H said:


> So glad to hear this. I was worried about the big lad! Nice that he was enjoying his walk so much he wanted to go on, but *I think it's sensible to make sure he didn't do too much*. Hopefully these new meds will suit him better than the others.


The vet said he can only have two, twenty minute walks a day so we are keeping to that.

The new meds, today away seem to be working, when the postman came half an hour ago, Dillon went crazy running round and barking like a mad thing, he was out of breath but now his fine again.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> The vet said he can only have two, twenty minute walks a day so we are keeping to that.
> 
> The new meds, today away seem to be working, when the postman came half an hour ago, Dillon went crazy running round and barking like a mad thing, he was out of breath but now his fine again.


Haha good to know he is still protecting the house from the postie! Problem is dogs don't know that they are on restricted exercise and will want to do more than we know is good for them!
Great that he's recovering from the exertion of barking, that's a really good sign. Hopefully this is a sign that the meds are right for him.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Really pleased to hear that the new meds seem to be suiting him better  I hope this improvement continues .


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Thats excellent news, Barking alone takes a lot out of them, let alone running round barking! New meds sound to me doing a better job, fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A happy morning, OH has just got up and Dillon has done the Wall the of Death round the living room, I can't remember the last time he did that, panting a little but after all that running around, that's to be expected. Just hoping we are having another good day.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What good news.......bet you two are beaming . I am


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

That is great news! hopefully the new meds are in his system now & doing their job.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Awww great news!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, Oh has just taken Dillon out for morning walk, so we'll see what his like when he gets back, fingers crossed his OK.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> What good news.......bet you two are beaming . I am


Me too! Hope he enjoys his walk this morning without any problems.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Me too! Hope he enjoys his walk this morning without any problems.


They've are back, he was little out of breath but soon recovered, then he had a Bonio Meaty Chip which he hasn't eaten for a while and is now peacefully a sleep on his cool mat.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh that's good to hear .


----------



## LindsayH (May 4, 2017)

Sounding good


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

that is such great news.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

How is Dillon?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> How is Dillon?


His not doing to bad thanks for asking.

We go back to the vets in the morning for a another check up and to see how the vet thinks how new tablets are doing. We think he may be a little better on them but until he checks him over we won't really know, but his had a fairly good day toys have been out this afternoon and he's barking well. So we are keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow morning.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh really pleased to hear that, fingers crossed then


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy, Happy, the vet was pleased with Dillon, he checked his lungs and said they sounded much better and his breathing much easier, although he was panting after his walk there, he has reduced his tablets to one a day but we can increase back to two if we need to, we don't have to go back for 3 months unless we are worried about him, so we are keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> Happy, Happy, the vet was pleased with Dillon, he checked his lungs and said they sounded much better and his breathing much easier, although he was panting after his walk there, he has reduced his tablets to one a day but we can increase back to two if we need to, we don't have to go back for 3 months unless we are worried about him, so we are keeping our fingers crossed.


That is such good news


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Brilliant news, so pleased for you !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank-you, we feel as if a weight has been lifted, we know he'll be on tablets for the rest of his life but it's looking much better for him.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Great news !


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

YEAH fabulous news for all concerned


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yay great news!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Really glad he's on the mend. Give him a kiss from me


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

picaresque said:


> Really glad he's on the mend. *Give him a kiss from me *


Dillon says Thank You X


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Great news , so glad he is so much better


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What a relief for you all


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How's the boy doing on reduced tablets?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Really pleased to hear the vet was so pleased and the tablets have been reduced


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> How's the boy doing on reduced tablets?


It's only been a few days but he doesn't seem any different than when he was 2 of them. Yesterday he was up for a rough and tumble with OH it's been ages since his done that, it was lovely to see not that OH thought it was funny when Dillon had him pinned down on the sofa. So hopefully we are going in the right direction.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bet you thought it was funny though eh?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Bet you thought it was funny though eh?


Yes, I had to go over and recuse OH after I stopped laughing.

He's having another good day all his toys are out and his been in the garden chasing the pigeons, it did take him some time to get his breath back but he seems much happier.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Way To Go Dillon!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear Dillon is doing well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The vet said the tablets would make him hungry and want to more, his eating that fast I'm having to slow his eating down a bit, his eating that fast he'll choke himself, so I'm splitting each of his meals into three and giving him a little a time.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> The vet said the tablets would make him hungry and want to more, his eating that fast I'm having to slow his eating down a bit, his eating that fast he'll choke himself, so I'm splitting each of his meals into three and giving him a little a time.


Are you feeding wet food now @Happy Paws? If so maybe try a lick mat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tillystar said:


> Are you feeding wet food now @Happy Paws? If so maybe try a lick mat


I'm feeding kibble with a small amount of Cesar in it and a little water so it's not to dry.

I'm thinking of instead of two meals a day giving him three.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm feeding kibble with a small amount of Cesar in it and a little water so it's not to dry.
> 
> I'm thinking of instead of two meals a day giving him three.


If he is hungry then 3 meals would probably be better less time in between meals but same daily amount. How is he in himself at the moment? Hope you & OH are good too?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tillystar said:


> If he is hungry then 3 meals would probably be better less time in between meals but same daily amount. *How is he in himself at the moment? Hope you & OH are good too*?


His not panting as much as he was, unless he gets over excited then it takes him some time to get his breath back, but he seems happier in himself, We aren't too bad, just taking one day at a time still watching Dillons every move, I think we are been over protective with him, but you can't help how you feel abut them can you.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Excellent news all round, long may it continue - way to go Dillon


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well today we start three meals a day, he had his normally biscuits for breakfast, a smaller lunch at 1pm, his just had high tea at 5pm he'll have dinner at 7pm and a Bonio before bed, so we'll how that goes.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update......

We are on day 6 of three meal a day and it's working well, he's eating much slower.

The reducing tablets haven't been a problem, he is still panting after short walks and play but I don't think it's as bad, he seems to be recovering much quicker.

We have got some Garlic & Fenugreek tablets, they have been recommended be a few people so we are giving them a try.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Who's a good boy then  brilliant news


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Who's a good boy then  brilliant news


He's having another good day, very active this afternoon has had his tea and now having a nap.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He frightened us this morning, earlier OH was getting ready to take Dillon out and his front legs just collapsed under him, he went down like a melting jelly, his OK now and been a short walk out the front just for a toilet walk, but we have no idea why it happened, so we are keeping him as quiet as we can today and hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> He frightened us this morning, earlier OH was getting ready to take Dillon out and his front legs just collapsed under him, he went down like a melting jelly, his OK now and been a short walk out the front just for a toilet walk, but we have no idea why it happened, so we are keeping him as quiet as we can today and hope it doesn't happen again.


Hopefully just one of those things......could have stood on something, or twisted wrong or slipped without you noticing.........could have been 100 things


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Hopefully just one of those things......could have stood on something, or twisted wrong or slipped without you noticing.........could have been 100 things


Yes your right, it's just the way he went down, and me been over protective Mom


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh dear hope he is ok how is he know ?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

My Gracie used to very occasionally stumble like that and it is quite frightening. Incidents were very few and far between though, hopefully this was just a one off.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear hope he is ok how is he know ?


His been very quiet and sleep most of the day.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> He frightened us this morning, earlier OH was getting ready to take Dillon out and his front legs just collapsed under him, he went down like a melting jelly, his OK now and been a short walk out the front just for a toilet walk, but we have no idea why it happened, so we are keeping him as quiet as we can today and hope it doesn't happen again.





Happy Paws said:


> His been very quiet and sleep most of the day.


Sending get well vibes from the boxers. Must be a worry.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

sending virtual hugs to you both


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> sending virtual hugs to you both


Thank's...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Thank's...


How is he today?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> How is he today?


He's been very quiet, sleep a lot, he has been out for his two short walks and wasn't to bad when he got home, he's now lying on our bed watching the football with OH


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> He's been very quiet, sleep a lot, he has been out for his two short walks and wasn't to bad when he got home, he's now lying on our bed watching the football with OH


Bless him sounds like he is being well cared for.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How's your boy?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Just came to check how he was as not been online this week x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> How's your boy?





Westie Mum said:


> Just came to check how he was as not been online this week x


He's not been to bad and is still happy in himself, OH has shorten his walks and doing three smaller walks rather than just two by doing this his not so out of breath when he gets home, Three meals a day seem better for him, but he is sleeping much more.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Still wishing all the best for him. He's obviously being spoiled rotten anyway


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> He's not been to bad and is still happy in himself, OH has shorten his walks and doing three smaller walks rather than just two by doing this his not so out of breath when he gets home, Three meals a day seem better for him, but he is sleeping much more.


That's good he is happy 

When the next check up ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Westie Mum said:


> That's good he is happy
> 
> *When the next check up *?


The beginning of December unless we are worried about him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update....

He had a bad few days, panting more and breathing very heavy when his a sleep and is very quite during the day, so yesterday we decided to put him back on two tablets a day and see if that helps him, he really isn't a happy boy at the moment. 

So we'll see how he goes for a few days and if there is no change I'll phone the vet and have a word.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Update....
> 
> He had a bad few days, panting more and breathing very heavy when his a sleep and is very quite during the day, so yesterday we decided to put him back on two tablets a day and see if that helps him, he really isn't a happy boy at the moment.
> 
> So we'll see how he goes for a few days and if there is no change I'll phone the vet and have a word.


That's a shame hope he feels better today is a good day for a duvets day I think.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> That's a shame hope he feels better today is a *good day for a duvets day I think.*


I think his got your message he's a sleep by the side of our bed where it's nice and dark.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Phoned the vet this morning he is happy to increase the tablets to 2 a day, once his stable in a week or two, if we are happy we can drop them back to 1 day, but said his always at the end of the phone if we need to talk.

Dillon really isn't the dog we knew his changed in a few days, his a sleep all the time and looks so unhappy, so I just hope the increase of his tablets give him a happy boost. The only good thing he isn't off his food.

Sorry I'm having a bad day, it's so upsetting seeing him like this.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Phoned the vet this morning he is happy to increase the tablets to 2 a day, once his stable in a week or two, if we are happy we can drop them back to 1 day, but said his always at the end of the phone if we need to talk.
> 
> Dillon really isn't the dog we knew his changed in a few days, his a sleep all the time and looks so unhappy, so I just hope the increase of his tablets give him a happy boost. The only good thing he isn't off his food.
> 
> Sorry I'm having a bad day, it's so upsetting seeing him like this.


I'm sorry to hear that. It's good to talk about it though, I know we can't do anything for you except send you our best. You know we care about him too and just knowing others are thinking of you hopefully helps you a little. With medication it really can be trial and error, fingers crossed increasing the meds will lift him up again.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sarah H said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. It's good to talk about it though, I know we can't do anything for you except send you our best. You know we care about him too and just knowing others are thinking of you hopefully helps you a little. With medication it really can be trial and error, fingers crossed increasing the meds will lift him up again.


Thank you, I know I can come on here and have a cry, and get support as I'm feeling very weepy today.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope the increase in tablets help.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear this Happy Paws we are here to listen. I hope the tablet increase makes a difference.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear Dillon's not so well HP, we're all sending lots of hugs and vibes. 
xxx 
I hope he responds well to the extra medication.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn, I was so hoping you had this under control. I feel your pain , sitting watching the dog you love struggle is just so hard


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Just seen this and I am so sorry, I hope he soon picks up again


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry to read this about Dillon.
I was just wondering as he has recently seemed to deteriorate if it could be the garlic making him worse.
https://wagwalking.com/condition/garlic-poisoning
Maybe try stopping them if you are still giving them and see how he is.
Hope he feels better soon .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> Sorry to read this about Dillon.
> I was just wondering as he has recently seemed to deteriorate if it could be the garlic making him worse.
> https://wagwalking.com/condition/garlic-poisoning
> Maybe try stopping them if you are still giving them and see how he is.
> Hope he feels better soon .


Thank you..... I may leave them off for a while and see what happens.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Hopefully the increase in tablets will show a difference for the better, you cut them from 2 to 1 last time didn't you so perhaps see how the 2 goes and cut them to 1 & 1/2 next time, as said by another post it is trial and error & sadly its so hard to watch those we love who have to trail and error it! These bloody dogs to try us don't they! 
Fingers crossed for a better report in a few days.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you All for your support, it means a lot to have you there for us. I'm still feeling very teary today, I love him so much it's breaking my heart seeing him like this. 

Sorry.. I don't have anyone else to talk to, OH is upset enough without me upsetting him and making him feel worse than he is.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ah happy paws it's a difficult time. Look after each other. The boxers send get well vibes.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry, I'm here again....

I know I'm worrying again and been silly really, but had a thought coming home from the shops....

Will the car fumes affect Dillon when his out on a walk, we live near a main road and OH sometimes walks him long it, to walk round the small block by us?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Sorry, I'm here again....
> 
> I know I'm worrying again and been silly really, but had a thought coming home from the shops....
> 
> Will the car fumes affect Dillon when his out on a walk, we live near a main road and OH sometimes walks him long it, to walk round the small block by us?


It's a tricky one I think it probably does have a small effect on all of us. I'm asthmatic and live on a busy main road it can't be avoided. Sorry not much of an answer I should think the risk is small. I was reading a study regarding the benefits of exercise out weighing the danger of pollution.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> It's a tricky one I think it probably does have a small effect on all of us. I'm asthmatic and live on a busy main road it can't be avoided. Sorry not much of an answer I should think the risk is small. I was reading a study regarding the benefits of exercise out weighing the danger of pollution.


Thank's, I'm just over thinking things at the moment, trying to make life easier for him.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Thank's, I'm just over thinking things at the moment, trying to make life easier for him.


Ah he is loved ! I'll see if I can find that article for you.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

How is Dillon today HP? Did you change his pill regime?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> How is Dillon today HP? Did you change his pill regime?


He's still very quiet and not interested in doing very much, still going short walks but always ready to come back home, he really isn't our happy boy. We have increased his tablets back to two and his breathing is a little better so we are keeping on that until we see the vet in December. He is still eating well, which must be a good sign.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Bloody trial and error again isnt it, poor boy and poor you. You don't use anything like bleach at home do you? Different things can effect different people. My OH is asthmatic and is allergic to fragrance on his skin or even if someone has used wood polish on a chair!! I am not at all asthmatic but certain bathroom/shower cleaners make me breathless and my face go very red and feel hot!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Bloody trial and error again isnt it, poor boy and poor you. You don't use anything like bleach at home do you? Different things can effect different people. My OH is asthmatic and is allergic to fragrance on his skin or even if someone has used wood polish on a chair!! I am not at all asthmatic but certain bathroom/shower cleaners make me breathless and my face go very red and feel hot!


I did use bleach as a cleaner but I've stopped and I've stopped using most of the spays I use to use, even the spray polish, I'm trying to be a spray free zone, and use very mild cleaners. My life has changed since Dillon has been diagnosed, I'm seconded guessing everything I buy at the moment, to make life easier for him.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*HUGS* Just been updating on things and I am so sorry to hear things aren't great right now. 
Sending healing vibes.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

How is Dillon?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> How is Dillon?


Thanks for asking.

He's about the same very quiet most of the time and sleeping a lot, still going out for his short walks but glad to be back home.

He has been in the garden this afternoon chasing the birds which was nice to see. 

I've noticed he's lying more like a Sphinx than on his side, I think he finds it's easier breath lying like that.

But on the whole he isn't any worse so that's got to be a positive sign.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

That's all good news.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon isn't having a good day the poor boy, a couple of hours ago wet himself while he was a sleep on his cool mat and just now OH is watching the football in the bedroom with Dillon and his brought some creamy coloured froth up on our bed, his breathing hasn't good today either, he's not a happy bunny


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh dear, has he had any thing different to eat today or done a bit too much?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh dear, has he had any thing different to eat today or done a bit too much?


No, just a normal day.. going to having an early night so he can settle down, hopefully he feel better in the morning.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Nite nite to you & Dillon, hopefully a better day tomorrow x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Poor Dillon I hope he feels better today.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Nite nite to you & Dillon, hopefully a better day tomorrow x





Boxer123 said:


> Poor Dillon I hope he feels better today.


Luckily he hasn't had more accidents his been for a walk this morning but he's very quiet and didn't even bark at the postman, at the moment he's a sleep by my feet. So a quiet day for us all today and see how he goes.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

so far so good, come on Dillon stop worrying us all please x


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Ah poor lad, missed this last night. 
Must be such a worry for you. How's his appetite?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

How is he now ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

picaresque said:


> Ah poor lad, missed this last night.
> Must be such a worry for you. *How's his appetite?*


He's eating well which hopefully is a good sign. We are just taking each day as it comes, I know I'm been silly but worry about him all the time, I really need to get a good nights sleep, instead of lying listening to his breathing.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> He's eating well which hopefully is a good sign. We are just taking each day as it comes, I know I'm been silly but worry about him all the time, I really need to get a good nights sleep, instead of lying listening to his breathing.


SO know how you feel, but as has been said so many times before, our beloved pets live in the NOW, he feels a bit chesty and a bit tired, he is not thinking about how he felt yesterday or how he will feel tomorrow, he will get a good sleep regardless of what you do, think or say. He needs you to get a good sleep in order to tend to his every need whatever that may be tomorrow (like food ) Have a little drinky and enjoy the fact that your beloved Dillon is right now 100% fine as far as he is concerned! Its you who is worrying not him.
Hugs from mean & woofs from Emma x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> SO know how you feel, but as has been said so many times before, our beloved pets live in the NOW, he feels a bit chesty and a bit tired, he is not thinking about how he felt yesterday or how he will feel tomorrow, he will get a good sleep regardless of what you do, think or say. He needs you to get a good sleep in order to tend to his every need whatever that may be tomorrow (like food ) Have a little drinky and enjoy the fact that your beloved Dillon is right now 100% fine as far as he is concerned! Its you who is worrying not him.
> Hugs from mean & woofs from Emma x


Thank you... I think I needed I pep talk,. I know everything you said is right, I've just got to let go and enjoy what we have.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> He's eating well which hopefully is a good sign. We are just taking each day as it comes, I know I'm been silly but worry about him all the time, I really need to get a good nights sleep, instead of lying listening to his breathing.


Glad he's still enjoying his food . 
You can't really stop worrying about him but make sure to take care of yourself as well. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well his really done it on us tonight, you may remember in the summer he burst a cyst on his back, it healed nicely and hasn't been not problem since until tonight, for some for some reason known only to himself the little bu**er has licked it open again. He may be ill but he's not my favorite dog at the moment  I can't put a comfy collar on him because of his breathing, so it looks like I might be staying in the armchair tonight

Dogs... don't you just love them


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Little sod, don't suppose you have any Aromesse Silver Colloidal spray do you? Fantastic stuff. If you don't have it then Google it !
Alternatively check out Medical Pet Shirt (MPS) on Amazon cosy, comfortable & you just roll up the back from the bum for him to pee n poo


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

[QUOTE="DaisyBluebell, post: 1065319932, member: 1454339"*]Little sod,* don't suppose you have any Aromesse Silver Colloidal spray do you? Fantastic stuff. If you don't have it then Google it ![/QUOTE]

That's not what I called him 

No I don't have any but I just sprayed it with Leucillin Antiseptic spray and his settled down again, so fingers crossed.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> [QUOTE="DaisyBluebell, post: 1065319932, member: 1454339"*]Little sod,* don't suppose you have any Aromesse Silver Colloidal spray do you? Fantastic stuff. If you don't have it then Google it !


That's not what I called him 
No I don't have any but I just sprayed it with Leucillin Antiseptic spray and his settled down again, so fingers crossed.[/QUOTE]
Excellent same thing really. How is he today?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> .


Excellent same thing really. How is he today?[/QUOTE]

He doesn't seem to bad, he go a good nights sleep and so far today hasn't licked it, although his made it a little sore.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Fingers crossed, try & get some sleep during the day if you can. Not that I've had one, but apparently its like when you have a new baby & sleep when your able!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Fingers crossed, try & get some sleep during the day if you can. Not that I've had one, but apparently its like when you have a new baby & sleep when your able!


I'm going to find a film to fall asleep to.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a update.....

Dillon's had a few very bad days, Saturday wasn't good day, then I put him in the garden for a bedtime wee and his breathing was that bad I thought we were going to loose him, he just stood there gasping for breath, finally got him in and he settled down and went to sleep. Yesterday he seemed more settled and slept most of they day, today he manged a short walk and wasn't to bad when he got home, got a ball out but didn't play with it, his a sleep again.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry HP, he does sound poorly . Love and hugs from us here.xxxx


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

@Happy Paws Can I ask what meds he is on?


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

So sorry he's not too well at the mo. Our thoughts are with you. Bugsys grandma(Jan) and Woody.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I was really hoping to see a good update 

I'm sorry to hear things haven't been that good. 

*Sending get well wishes and hugs*


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh dear, it's a while since i have caught up with how dillon is doing; didn't expect to read such serious news. Sending lots of good wishes to support you through this difficult time xx


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh Dillon come on darling we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank You everyone for your support it means a lot.... his had a better day today, sleeping a lot but his breathing isn't so labored when his a sleep.



Blackadder said:


> @Happy Paws Can I ask what meds he is on?


His on steroids at the moment, last week I made an appointment to see the vet on the on the 29th as increasing them back to 2 a day, I'll run out before December. So we'll know more when his been checked over again.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Poor Dillion I'm glad he has had a better day.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> His on steroids at the moment, last week I made an appointment to see the vet on the on the 29th as increasing them back to 2 a day, I'll run out before December. So we'll know more when his been checked over again.


Ok thanks, now I may have imagined this but... I think there is a doggy version of the inhaler that humans suffering from asthma use. Pretty much the same drugs too (Salbutamol etc)

My son is asthmatic & I think I remember seeing this when researching his condition. I'll have a look & see if I've imagined it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blackadder said:


> Ok thanks, now I may have imagined this but... I think there is a doggy version of the inhaler that humans suffering from asthma use. Pretty much the same drugs too (Salbutamol etc)
> 
> My son is asthmatic & I think I remember seeing this when researching his condition. I'll have a look & see if I've imagined it


We asked the vet about one and he said they do do them for cats and small dogs but trying to use one on a dog Dillons size wouldn't really work.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> We asked the vet about one and he said they do do them for cats and small dogs but trying to use one on a dog Dillons size wouldn't really work.


That's strange that they told you that, inhalers are used on large dogs all the time with different medications added in to aid with breathing and keeping airways open. 
I would ask again, it might bring him some relief


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

So sorry to hear he's not been doing well. Could be worth seeking a second opinion re: inhaler? 
Very much hoping the big lad feels better soon.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Hope Dillon had a good night, and you too. I was thinking about you last night, my last dog, a yellow lab became very poorly and struggled terribly to breathe , it was for an entirely different reason to Dillon, but I totally understand how awful it is to listen to them and not be able to do a damn thing to help them, it's horrendous and I really feel for you. As others have said, it might be a good idea to have another word with your vet about the possibility of an inhaler of some sort, I have a friend with new foundlands and one of hers was given an inhaler for some reason, I don't remember why or how it worked or anything but I do recall it being spoken about,it was some time ago, so they can be used on large dogs. Hope today is a good day.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His had a goodnight and his breathing seems much better this morning. So fingers crossed we will have a good day.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well today has been better, his been a walk, barked at the postman, had dinner then a nap, then went in the garden for a wander round, chased the birds came in and got most of his toys out all across the living room and now is peacefully a sleep. I do love my boy, Bless him


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Well today has been better, his been a walk, barked at the postman, had dinner then a nap, then went in the garden for a wander round, chased the birds came in and got most of his toys out all across the living room and now is peacefully a sleep. I do love my boy, Bless him


This is good news his day sounds better than mine !


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Day at a time, reading back over posts it would seem Dillons new life regime is 'fab mental day like old Dillon then crap get over it day' bit like me, in fact bit like most of us probably !!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, he does have good and bad days and we have learnt to live with it, but Saturday was the worst his had so far just hoping we don't get another one like it but think we will at some point we will but I'll know how to cope with it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Should have been going back to the vets Thursday, they phoned this afternoon and they have a staff problem and asked if we would mind going on Friday. So Friday it is, I don't think waiting another 24 hours is going to make any difference. he had a good few days breathing not to bad just sleeping a lot.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Should have been going back to the vets Thursday, they phoned this afternoon and they have a staff problem and asked if we would mind going on Friday. So Friday it is, I don't think waiting another 24 hours is going to make any difference. he had a good few days breathing not to bad just sleeping a lot.


Let us know how it goes good to hear he has had some good days.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow. ​


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His had another good day, so hopefully things will go well. I'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We saw a different vet today as our normal one wasn't there. She gave him good going over checked all his notes and seemed pleased with him, we had a good talk about his good and bad days which she said was to be expected and to try not to worry too much (easier said than done) and recommended we carry in with the steroids but two tablets every other day to let his body have a days rest in between them, but to take him back if we are worried. He walked there and back which in all must have been over a mile and he seemed to manage OK, his sound a sleep now. 

We spoke about an inhaler and she agreed with our normal vet she didn't think it would be much good for him.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> We saw a different vet today as our normal one wasn't there. She gave him good going over checked all his notes and seemed pleased with him, we had a good talk about his good and bad days which she said was to be expected and to try not to worry too much (easier said than done) and recommended we carry in with the steroids but two tablets every other day to let his body have a days rest in between them, but to take him back if we are worried. He walked there and back which in all must have been over a mile and he seemed to manage OK, his sound a sleep now.
> 
> We spoke about an inhaler and she agreed with our normal vet she didn't think it would be much good for him.


Glad to hear a positive outcome from Dillons check up vet visit. Hope he continues to have more good days then bad.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Since we got home his had dinner, just had his tea and slept all day, I think the walk has worn his out, but his breathing hasn't been to bad, his now in the bedroom on our bed getting ready to watch the football with OH.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Glad it went well at the vets and that they're pleased with how he's doing, that's good news.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So glad everything went well for Dillon at the vets, hope he continues to have more good than bad days


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a little update on Dillon....

We have put him back on one tablet day, it seems to suit him much better. 

It hasn't a nice day with all the rain, so Dillon hasn't been very far, that doesn't seem to worry him, he's had toys out throwing them in the air jumping up trying to catch them, much more like the old Dillon, I had to stop him as I didn't want the get him breathless, but he was fine no heaving panting and after a small nap he he was off again, again he was OK. He's now on the bed with OH watching the football.

So we have had a really good day.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Just a little update on Dillon....
> 
> We have put him back on one tablet day, it seems to suit him much better.
> 
> ...


Good to hear.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad he's had a good day  Hope your boys are enjoying the footie, what are you up to this evening?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad to hear Dillon's had a good day


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

picaresque said:


> Glad he's had a good day  Hope your boys are enjoying the footie, what are you up to this evening?[/QUOTE
> 
> *Playing games on and off on my laptop, waiting to watch Grizzly Bears Cubs and Me on BBC2*


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Great news HP !xx


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> *Playing games on and off on my laptop, waiting to watch Grizzly Bears Cubs and Me on BBC2*


Sounds good. I've got the Undateables Christmas Special on, always gives me the warm fuzzies.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

So pleased Dillon seems to be doing well now, glad you've had such a nice day, hope you have another tomorrow and every day.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear Dillon is doing well, let the good days continue


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update....

We have had a quite Christmas keeping him happy and spoilt rotten, lots of cuddles and treats not to many as we are trying to keep his weight down a little., No new toys as we didn't want him running round like a mad thing, but he had a few biccies wrapped up in Christmas paper to undo. Last night was a bit of a worry with the fireworks he was getting a little stressed and kept barking which affected his breathing so we had to stop up late until he was settled. He had a short walk this morning but it seems to have worn him out, part from having his dinner his been a sleep all the time. Still if he runs to form, tonight he'll have all his toys out, throw them around and go back to sleep.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Update....
> 
> We have had a quite Christmas keeping him happy and spoilt rotten, lots of cuddles and treats not to many as we are trying to keep his weight down a little., No new toys as we didn't want him running round like a mad thing, but he had a few biccies wrapped up in Christmas paper to undo. Last night was a bit of a worry with the fireworks he was getting a little stressed and kept barking which affected his breathing so we had to stop up late until he was settled. He had a short walk this morning but it seems to have worn him out, part from having his dinner his been a sleep all the time. Still if he runs to form, tonight he'll have all his toys out, throw them around and go back to sleep.


Bless him blooming fireworks! It's lovely he still plays with his toys.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Bloody fireworks, I say it again, sooner they band the things the better!!
He will have been mentally exhausted listening out for the things once they had started even tho not another one went off so no surprise he is exhausted. 
As you say he will probably be a total PITA this evening, as is Emma at 9pm every night !
Happy New Year to you & Dillon from me and Emma x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lucky last night was fairly quite just the odd firework going off so Dillon didn't bark to much, although he did have a very bad night I stayed up with him until about 4am before going to bed and he had settled, as his breathing was so bad. This morning he seems a better, he's been a short walk and has settled down for another nap and his breathing is a lot better now. 

He does seem to love to worry us


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> He does seem to love to worry us


That's to keep us all on our toes HP ! Hopefully a better night tonight.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope you both have a better night tonight .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> That's to keep us all on our toes HP ! Hopefully a better night tonight.





kimthecat said:


> I hope you both have a better night tonight .


He seems much more settled this afternoon, so hopefully we'll get a good nights sleep tonight. As long as we don't get anymore fireworks.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> He seems much more settled this afternoon, so hopefully we'll get a good nights sleep tonight. As long as we don't get anymore fireworks.


Hopefully it's over for now.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thankfully, he had a good night last night, we didn't go to bed until 1am but we all slept in until 9.20 this morning, his been a small walk and was a little short of breath when he got home, but on the whole he seems much better today.

_*edited for spelling*_


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update......

Dillon hasn't been too bad the last few weeks, one or two rough days but on the whole OK, he hasn't been many walks as OH hasn't been well but it doesn't seem to have bothered him, he has been barking at the postman and chasing the pigeons in the back garden, playing with his toys and seems much happier in himself. So we are very happy with him at the moment.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Glad to hear this @Happy Paws - long may it continue! One of my favourite forum dogs is Dillon


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

This is very good news. Sorry your OH hasn't been well, hope he gets better soon too.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh thats such good news, very happy for you all (hope the OH is better now too)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you, OH had that nasty tummy bug that has been going round but he is on the mend now, he seeing a Doctor tomorrow about his blood tests.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

This is good news Dillon glad he is feeling well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

tabelmabel said:


> Glad to hear this @Happy Paws - long may it continue! *One of my favourite forum dogs is Dillon*


Dillon says Thank You X


----------

